# Do these prices look ok??



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

After reading up on here and other sites on RAW diet I have decided to go this route with my new pup when he arrives.

I am though unsure of what some decent prices are and want to make sure that I am getting a good price. I live in the Phoenix, AZ area and found a place and just want to know if these prices are reasonable.

I would also welcome any suggestions as to what to get & how much to get since everything on the menu here looks like a dog would enjoy. 

Thanks!

Menu


----------



## Adkins1986 (Sep 10, 2010)

The prices look reasonable. You can find it cheaper in some areas. You'll be able to save some money by going to a local butcher shop and buying from them. If you do that though, make sure you know where there meat comes from.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can buy lamb, beef, chicken, goat,
cheaper by the pound from a meatt wholesaler.
the veggies and fruit you can buy cheaply.
you can prepare all of these things yourself.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Looks expensive to me. I could not feed all my raw fed dogs that, I'd be broke.. Why not try a meat supplier?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Anytime you buy a premade you will be paying alot extra. You pay for all their work in processing, packaging, advertising, etc. and you get the convenience of having all that work done for you.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok. I have no clue of what I am doing especially in preparing so this maybe the best way to start since I ma new to this and will have to find someone to learn from.
I have a pup coming in a week so I want to be prepared and don't want to go from kibble to raw when he gets here. I would like to start off with raw from day one.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think it's fine to start with this place and then as you get more comfortable you can move to DIY. I feed mostly preprepared raw but I use Bravo and it runs me $18 for 10 pounds of chicken. When I rotate Rafi onto other proteins it is much more expensive so sometimes I do it myself for those proteins. 

There may also be a raw food buying co-op in your area.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I did find a raw co-op group and they buy from this same place so I don't know what is the benefit of joining them.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ace the Pet club in our town sells Natures Variety pre made. If you go to Welcome to Nature's Variety | Nature's Variety and register you can get a coupon for buy one get one free.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Jgk...Hey thanks for the info!! I will check them out.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ace let me know if that doesnt work for you, I printed out a few of them and can meet up w you to giv eyou one


----------

